# Speedcubing in Oregon



## F15HB41T (May 16, 2011)

Are there cubers in the Portland,OR/ Vancouver,WA area? Just curious.


----------



## avgdi (May 16, 2011)

Check CubingUSA.


----------



## DeathCuberK (May 16, 2011)

I am in Portland Oregon!


----------



## avgdi (May 16, 2011)

Actually now that I think about it, I've been talking with someone on FB that's from Vancouver. I'm not sure if he's on the forum or not, if not he should be! I'll send him to this thread.


----------



## F15HB41T (May 17, 2011)

DeathCuberK said:


> I am in Portland Oregon!


 
Sweet! Do you know of any others?


----------



## lioz1997 (Dec 25, 2012)

i am from portland oregon!!!!


----------



## CLL Smooth (Dec 25, 2012)

PDX in the house


----------



## domokuncuber (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey there,I just joined and I'm in Portland!


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 19, 2013)

Me, too. Well, not Portland, specifically, but a few minutes out from Portland.


----------



## QuabMuffin (May 13, 2014)

*Oregon Cubers*

Just wondering if there were any Oregon cubers, and if anyone had any knowledge of any comps planned to be in Oregon in the future.

(I'M LONELY HERE IN OREGON)


----------



## Mikel (May 13, 2014)

Dave Wing is from Oregon! He rules! Moo.


----------



## nainoa623 (Aug 10, 2014)

QuabMuffin said:


> Just wondering if there were any Oregon cubers, and if anyone had any knowledge of any comps planned to be in Oregon in the future.
> 
> (I'M LONELY HERE IN OREGON)



Hey man. I'm in Eugene. Looking to find people in OR to cube with.


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 11, 2014)

nainoa623 said:


> Hey man. I'm in Eugene. Looking to find people in OR to cube with.



Do you go to UO? I just graduated Summer 2013. I'll probably head back for grad school in a year or so.


----------



## nainoa623 (Aug 17, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Do you go to UO? I just graduated Summer 2013. I'll probably head back for grad school in a year or so.



No, I don't. I work out at the airport. I'm the only cuber that I know of around here. Looking for people to meet up with and possible compete.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 17, 2014)

I am in Oregon!!!!!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 17, 2014)

Washingtonian here. Is anybody planning on a comp in Oregon again? Never been to one


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 17, 2014)

Theres only been one, and I think Chris Brotzman is looking organize another soon (I think....)


----------



## Chree (Aug 18, 2014)

We're still trying to nail it down. But yeah. Trying. It'll be in Portland if it works out.

anyway, come on up to Portland! Me and a couple others try to meet up at least every couple weeks. But usually at bars/21+ venues. I'm sure we could find a non-bar if you're not of age.


----------



## LukeCubes (Aug 18, 2014)

lol davey cow is best cow


----------



## enferex (Sep 9, 2014)

For the fellow PDX cubers... we should schedule a meetup. I'd love to get faster, and I feel that some experience with the local pros could really help my skills, as well as just being social and sharing techniques and other cubing fodder.


----------



## Chree (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm down. I know a couple others as well. You got a when or a where?


----------



## enferex (Sep 9, 2014)

Chree said:


> I'm down. I know a couple others as well. You got a when or a where?


Hi Chree,

Nope. I have no "when" or "where," but perhaps a later week night or weekend at CoffeeTime on 21st in the NW.
http://coffeetimepdx.com/


----------



## ensigndan (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm from Oregon and new to the forums. I live in Lebanon just east of albany. I'm going to school at Oregon State (Though I'm a Duck fan from birth.)


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 20, 2014)

How did I not know this thread existed???



LukeCubes said:


> lol davey cow is best cow



yay!!!!



Mikel said:


> Dave Wing is from Oregon! He rules! Moo.



moo! hug Brandon!



ensigndan said:


> I'm from Oregon and new to the forums. I live in Lebanon just east of albany. I'm going to school at Oregon State (Though I'm a Duck fan from birth.)



Welcome ensigndan! How long you been cubing? I live in Corvallis and work at OSU  (and a cube club should be starting this fall term)


----------



## ensigndan (Sep 21, 2014)

DaveyCow said:


> Welcome ensigndan! How long you been cubing? I live in Corvallis and work at OSU  (and a cube club should be starting this fall term)



I've been solving for fun for 7 years or so, just using store bought rubies brand cubes. I gave my last one away after getting bored with it. about a month ago started watching some videos on youtube and bought a bunch of puzzles. Just another hobby to add the the list. haha. I guess i should clarify. I have one term left at LBCC then I'll be at OSU, I look forward to the club starting.


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 21, 2014)

ensigndan said:


> I've been solving for fun for 7 years or so, just using store bought rubies brand cubes. I gave my last one away after getting bored with it. about a month ago started watching some videos on youtube and bought a bunch of puzzles. Just another hobby to add the the list. haha. I guess i should clarify. I have one term left at LBCC then I'll be at OSU, I look forward to the club starting.



Neat! LBCC is a good school (I taught there for a few terms a few years ago - was impressed with them) What's yur fav puzzle and what do you ave with it?


----------



## ensigndan (Sep 21, 2014)

DaveyCow said:


> Neat! LBCC is a good school (I taught there for a few terms a few years ago - was impressed with them) What's yur fav puzzle and what do you ave with it?



I average 70 seconds on the 3x3, my pb is 45, but it was a lucky solve. I'm learning f2l and then will move on to OLL and PLL. I just got a megaminx and it looks fun, but have not had a chance to do anything with it while my wrist heals. I want to get better at 3x3 before i worry about becoming faster at other puzzles. I'm not fast by any means at the moment.


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 22, 2014)

ensigndan said:


> I average 70 seconds on the 3x3, my pb is 45, but it was a lucky solve. I'm learning f2l and then will move on to OLL and PLL. I just got a megaminx and it looks fun, but have not had a chance to do anything with it while my wrist heals. I want to get better at 3x3 before i worry about becoming faster at other puzzles. I'm not fast by any means at the moment.



Fun! and yeah mega is pretty fun - I'm slow myself so we're in the same boat... you'll prolly pass me right by now that you have a better cube and are learning F2L/PLL (I wouldn't worry about OLL (unless you like learning algs, of course) - sub20 is definitely possible without it).


----------



## ensigndan (Sep 22, 2014)

I just broke down and got a better 4x4 as well as a 5x5 for the heck of it (wasn't much of a break down). I got a better 2x2 since my son just took mine and won't give it back, i don't mind though, maybe he will want to learn to solve as he gets older. I'm not sure ill ever get sub20. Seems like an impossible task.


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 22, 2014)

ensigndan said:


> I just broke down and got a better 4x4 as well as a 5x5 for the heck of it (wasn't much of a break down). I got a better 2x2 since my son just took mine and won't give it back, i don't mind though, maybe he will want to learn to solve as he gets older. I'm not sure ill ever get sub20. Seems like an impossible task.



kewl! what 4x4 and 5x5 did you get? yeah sub20 seems pretty insane to me too. One step at a time I guess...


----------



## ensigndan (Sep 26, 2014)

got Shengshou 4x4 and 5x5. I have no idea how to solve the 5x5, but it looks fun. The 4x4 is amazing compared to my rubies brand. I'm going to try the konsta mod. i hate lock ups.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 31, 2015)

So, it looks like I'll be moving to Portland this summer/fall. I see Chris Brotzman has been doing a lot with organization here -- would love to get caught up on what's happening here so I can start helping out as soon as I get there. Last competition seemed insane for this area.


----------



## Chree (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, well! Very happy to see our local population of Kits increase. This is awesome!

Welp... guess we'll be able to have more comps. Rose City's turn out was much bigger than we expected it would get, so there's definitely demand. Let's talk sometime. I'd love to know what you think about the scene here. And also to see what ideas you might have for the community in general.


----------



## BLTWitch (Aug 23, 2016)

I'd like to revive this post! Looks like no one has posted in over a year, and that saddens me. Are there any other oregon speedcubers out there? Especially with the upcoming competition in a few days, it'd be nice to know who is going. Personally, I'm in Eugene, OR, so I have to travel to Portland for the comp, but it'd be great to meet some people who live around here who like speed cubing.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 24, 2016)

BLTWitch said:


> I'd like to revive this post! Looks like no one has posted in over a year, and that saddens me. Are there any other oregon speedcubers out there? Especially with the upcoming competition in a few days, it'd be nice to know who is going. Personally, I'm in Eugene, OR, so I have to travel to Portland for the comp, but it'd be great to meet some people who live around here who like speed cubing.



For some reason, I've noticed that there aren't many in Oregon on these forums. Kind of a bummer -- probably has something to do with how new competitions are to this area and not so many people knowing about the forums.

@DeeDubb and Aaron LoPrete will be coming back to UO/Eugene for the school year, which might help bring us some competitions to that area. We'll have to wait and see!


----------



## BLTWitch (Aug 24, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> For some reason, I've noticed that there aren't many in Oregon on these forums. Kind of a bummer -- probably has something to do with how new competitions are to this area and not so many people knowing about the forums.
> 
> @DeeDubb and Aaron LoPrete will be coming back to UO/Eugene for the school year, which might help bring us some competitions to that area. We'll have to wait and see!



Oh good! I'd can't wait to see if we'll get any comps here. It would be nice to not have to drive for 2 hours to get a comp! xD


----------



## BLTWitch (Sep 30, 2016)

Breaking news! I organized a competition in Eugene! https://www.cubingusa.com/eugene2016/index.php


----------



## biscuit (Sep 30, 2016)

BLTWitch said:


> Breaking news! I organized a competition in Eugene! https://www.cubingusa.com/eugene2016/index.php



Congrats! Don't worry, it only gets more stressful as the competition approaches  

Go Ducks!


----------

